# Drive a trailer & pull a car or vice versa



## mwagner1 (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello,

I am trying to decide on whether or not to get a drivable RV and pull a car or get a pull trailer (like an Airstream) and pull it with my Toyota 4Runner.  (Sorry if I do not have the terminology correct :blush: )

The new 4Runner has a 7,000 lbs towing capacity, so I like the units in the 28' range.  

As a serious photographer, I also want enough space to put in a digital "darkroom" (printer, space for monitor, etc) for photo editing.  A full sized shower and full sized refrigerator are also desired.

So, any of you uber RV pros who have done both deals, please kindly offer some advice!!!  

MANY thanks!!!

Mark W.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 30, 2004)

Drive a trailer & pull a car or vice versa

Hi Mark, hard to say which would serve you better.  I have had both and each served the purpose. The 4runner is not a great tow vehicle (IMO) and a 28 ft airstream would probably max you out or over the 7000.  Remember that you have to substract any added weight such as gear in the 4Runner.  The 7000 is probably with no accessiories and a 150 lb person.  Airstream is one of the best towing rv (IMO) Mh would be quite expensive if you have to purchase the MH, toad, tow bar or dolly, braking system.  The 4Runner would be heavy for a toad.  hooking the toad up with tow bar, accessories, lights and braking system will run around 1500 to 2000. Check them all out and get the rv TT or MH floor plan that will fit your needs.  Good luck


----------



## FREDDYBEE (Jan 30, 2004)

Drive a trailer & pull a car or vice versa

YOUR FOREIGN MADE TRUCK WONT PULL THE SMALLEST AIRSTREAM MADE. BETTER GET A MOTOR HOME. WITH A MOTOR HOME YOU HAVE A GENERATOR AND CAN STOP ANYWHERE AND DEVELOP PICTURES. GO TO A DIGITAL CAMERA AND GET A BETTER PICTURE QUICKER. WITH A LAPTOP COMPUTER AND A GOOD COLOR PRINTER YOU CAN MAKE PERFECT PICTURES IN ANY SIZE. YOU ALSO CAN EDIT YOUR PICTURES IN SECONDS AND TAKE PICTURES FROM A DIFFERENT ANGLE SECONDS LATER. GO TO MY WEB SITE WWW.FREDDYBEE.NET TO VIEW HUNDREDS OF ITEMS AND DOZENS OF MOTOR HOMES AND TRAVEL TRAILERS THAT YOUR TRUCK CAN PULL. CALL FREDDY BEE AT 800-559-8228 OR CELL 702-525-3399


----------



## mwagner1 (Jan 30, 2004)

Drive a trailer & pull a car or vice versa

Thanks for the reply,

So if I decide to buy a "driving" unit, who are the manufacturers who make the best units??  I have seen Coachmen, Airstream, Fleetwood, Country Coach (*$$$$$$$$$$*), Marathon, and the venerable Winnebago.  

Once again, I do not mind buying a drivable unit and then pulling a car.  A separate vehicle is EXTREMELY important to me!!!

Cheers,

Mark W.


----------



## C Nash (Jan 31, 2004)

Drive a trailer & pull a car or vice versa

Mark, I have a 2002 Holiday rambler vacationer 33 ft that has been great so far.  It has the v 10 ford F53 chassis. Tow a 2002 chev tracker 4 door 4x4 automatic. Falcon tow bar and ReadyBrake system. Depends on how much you want to spend.  Best unit?  All can make lemons check each out good even if the unit is new.


----------



## mwagner1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Drive a trailer & pull a car or vice versa

Hey Chelse...

Do any of the various companies (besides the bus conversions people) do any semi-custom work?? One of the Airstream trailers I saw (do not remember the style) had a small office!!!  It looked to be perfect for setting up a computer for digital photo work at the end of a day.

I have always like the units that are the converted buses.  I also know that those puppies command TOP $$$$$$$$$$$$$.

I guess that I need to start doing some serious research into who makes the units with the _least_ problems.  I assume that such information is available somewhere on the web.  As I said before, towing capacity will be very important because I will be pulling either my old BMW (or more likely) the new 4Runner I will be buying this summer.  So I will invest in whatever top-notch technology is available so that I can feel comfortable driving a massive RV pulling a heavy trailer!!!

Cheers,

Mark W.


----------

